# Raleigh Chopper Neon Dealership sign



## stingrayjoe (Feb 1, 2009)

This is in working order but NOT 100%. Needs minor repair. Measures 6" deep x 22" wide x 22" tall. $100. e mail me direct jbgb39@yahoo.com


----------

